# Little confused told my pse brute x isn't good enough for 3D?



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Will work just fine!I would get good,really really good at shooting and judging yardage and go kick his stupid arrogant arse.Than tell him how good you will be when you get a bow like his.I would let his words fuel my fire to become a frickin mega-shooting machine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

No it will not work. The target will reject your arrows the moment it realizes it was shot from the "wrong" bow. I've heard deer do the same if an arrow is fired at them from a shiny target bow....... Though I suspect the archer simply shanked the shot. The only reason I ever miss the X ring on a paper target when I shoot my hunting bow is because there is a "no hunting arrow fly zone" shield over the center of the bulls eye.

Personally, I think the 3d target, the deer and the paper target should all three be sued for committing some kind of discrimination. Maybe a diverse group of bows could get together and show those inanimate objects the power of political correctness! Maybe then I wouldn't have to buy so many bows........

OR whomever you spoke with is clueless and/or an archery snob/idiot.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I suggest you join the club, shoot and never take advice from those guys or anyone that hangs around them...if you know what you're doing, a 40# recurve can shoot 3D just fine.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

that would be fine for the hunter class. but for the open class you would struggle some against the guys shooting target rigs.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Dont worry about what anyone else says. When your arrows are hitting the target where you want it to, thats all that matters. 

The guy you were talking to is probably not that good of a shot, and he needs all the help he can get. People forget what you are shooting when you are pulling you arrows out of the 10 ring every time.

I shot a bowtech tribute for a long time in open class. It has a short brace hight and a short ata. But I shot really well with it.

All you need is some good accessories. Then you will be ready to rock. I would definitely join the club and show that guy up lol.


----------



## Caliphil1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah found out who he is at the local gun shop. Guess he is some rich punk who thinks he is better than everyone else because he has spent thousands on his bow. Also found out to never get in a group with him because he thinks everyone is cheating. He is one of those guys that has to have the best of everything or nothing at all. I can't wait to see him again. Already called the club and left a message to join, I'm excited to see him. Looks like a new drop away is in my near future cause I'm going to make sure I'm dialed in for him.

All of you that replied thanks. I was thinking maybe only 3D clubs allowed target style or recurves only.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Caliphil1 said:


> Yeah found out who he is at the local gun shop. Guess he is some rich punk who thinks he is better than everyone else because he has spent thousands on his bow. Also found out to never get in a group with him because he thinks everyone is cheating. He is one of those guys that has to have the best of everything or nothing at all. I can't wait to see him again. Already called the club and left a message to join, I'm excited to see him. Looks like a new drop away is in my near future cause I'm going to make sure I'm dialed in for him.
> 
> All of you that replied thanks. I was thinking maybe only 3D clubs allowed target style or recurves only.


Glad to hear that. What kind of drop away are you looking into getting? And what kind of sight do you have now?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

when you start beating him, tie some bells & whistles on to the riser one time...then beat him again.


----------



## Caliphil1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking into a QAD. Buddy has a Hogg father for me. Currently running tr react smart pin


----------



## Scout27 (Nov 4, 2012)

Kstigall said:


> No it will not work. The target will reject your arrows the moment it realizes it was shot from the "wrong" bow. I've heard deer do the same if an arrow is fired at them from a shiny target bow....... Though I suspect the archer simply shanked the shot. The only reason I ever miss the X ring on a paper target when I shoot my hunting bow is because there is a "no hunting arrow fly zone" shield over the center of the bulls eye.
> 
> Personally, I think the 3d target, the deer and the paper target should all three be sued for committing some kind of discrimination. Maybe a diverse group of bows could get together and show those inanimate objects the power of political correctness! Maybe then I wouldn't have to buy so many bows........
> 
> OR whomever you spoke with is clueless and/or an archery snob/idiot.


Class action suit right here!


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Caliphil1 said:


> Looking into a QAD. Buddy has a Hogg father for me. Currently running tr react smart pin


I would also check out the aae doa drop away rest. I like it better than my old qad hdx, its easier to tune and its built like a tank. 

And here is a video on it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpzen3YZROg

Its definitely worth a look. 

And here is a picrure of it.


----------



## bowtechlx (Sep 11, 2011)

Caliphil1 said:


> Looking into a QAD. Buddy has a Hogg father for me. Currently running tr react smart pin


The hogg father is an excellent choice on a top of the line sight. Its great for 3d or hunting. That is tha same sight I use lol


----------



## archeryshooter3 (Apr 12, 2011)

The shooter makes the bow, not the other way around. Same with golf, you can give me Tiger Woods clubs and I'm still gonna suck. But a good shooter can make ANY bow shoot.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

If you are getting into to competition,then just get a Hamskea Versarest;then you are covered no matter what style of rest you want.They are the king of rests.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The bow has nothing to do with it....,shoot it....have a great time....and enjoy yourself.......and when you beat the person that said it wasn't good enough.....just smile and laugh


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You will have a great time. I'd rather shoot 3D than hunt now. Though, I still love both.


----------



## Caliphil1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's input. Much appreciated and I will look into the aae doa.


----------



## maufenkamp (Dec 21, 2011)

This is why I've never been interested in joining an archery club. It's also why I don't go to the range anymore. The funniest part is watching them scatter arrows all over the target after giving you their "expert opinion."

The recurve guys with the beards and funny hats are usually pretty cool though.


----------



## SecurityGuy (May 27, 2012)

D.Short said:


> Will work just fine!I would get good,really really good at shooting and judging yardage and go kick his stupid arrogant arse.Than tell him how good you will be when you get a bow like his.I would let his words fuel my fire to become a frickin mega-shooting machine!!!!!!!!!!


Lol... Yep


----------



## aus50 (Feb 6, 2012)

maufenkamp said:


> This is why I've never been interested in joining an archery club. It's also why I don't go to the range anymore. The funniest part is watching them scatter arrows all over the target after giving you their "expert opinion."
> 
> The recurve guys with the beards and funny hats are usually pretty cool though.


I shoot compound but always try to shoot with a bunch of recurve guys they always have more fun and a bit of a laugh


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by maufenkamp 
The recurve guys with the beards and funny hats are usually pretty cool though.




aus50 said:


> I shoot compound but always try to shoot with a bunch of recurve guys they always have more fun and a bit of a laugh




Those two statements is why I sold out of 20+ years of compounds and 7 new Hoyt compounds and switched to trad gear, way more fun and enjoyable, especially when you finally get good and can bust a apple at 20 yds, I know people that struggle to do it with a compound. 

The Brute X would make a great 3D bow if rigged out properly and it fit you pretty close, the grey matter behind the eyes of the shooter is the biggest factor, don't let anyone ever say different cause they are dead wrong

I won the 2012 ASA Arkansas State Championship in Men's Known class with a hunting bow not a target bow


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

I shot my first 3D last year with my first bow, an out of the box PSE Brute X combo pack from Cabelas. Shot just fine, even impressed some people I was shooting with when they found out I'd only been shooting a few months and the Brute hadn't been tuned other than being sighted in by me at the range a bit. 

3D was tons of fun, and I wouldn't hesitate to take my Brute back out there again. Who cares what the more experienced shooters think. I was with a guy who had been shooting for a decade with a bow he built specific for 3D, and he sent two arrows sailing while I stuck each shot into a points ring. I may not have shot a perfect score, but I had a blast and met some cool people. Take your Brute X out there and show that rich punk how to shoot!


----------



## vbnetprog (Sep 25, 2013)

Caliphil1 said:


> So near by I have an archery club, I saw a guy at a local feed store wearing the clubs shirt. I struck up a conversation with him about the club and wanting to try out 3D for fun. Told him I had a PSE Brute X and he said wouldn't work. Brace height is wrong and ata is too short? Now I have never shot at any club as I have 9 acres and a buddy has a 3D target I can use.
> 
> So my question is there any truth to what this guy told me? He seemed like a jerk I just want to be around fellow archers and have fun.
> 
> Thank for replies


I to have a brute x and am shooting pretty dang good with it. The times I miss its on me not the bow. I do wonder if the people that we talk about like the rich prick in your case ever get on here and read the threads and go hmmmmm I guess I'm a prick.


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

i guess i cant take my back up bow for friends at the 3D range anymore then  

Its a PSE 1000C Edge and something from 96 i think, once sighted in for him and we get the range right, he does good, as in he might miss totally cos he messed something up once every 20 shots or so, but other then that puts the arrow where it needs to be. hell it still even has steelcables and teardrops for the string on it. gave it a good waxing, checked it (it was in a dry box no light for 15 years) and it was good to go. shoots maybe half the speed my CPXL does, yet somehow hes doing better then 1/3 of the guys i see shoot at our club too  


For 3D, all you need is a few good buddies, and a bow- dont matter what kind go have fun. 

The social part of 3D is why i love it, spots is fine but i only do that for form and keeping up musclememory- fun is 3D for me.


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

People like that are who loose business for there local clubs. Any bow is good enough to go and have fun shooting some 3D. I would go and have a great time despite what the club guy says


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

maufenkamp said:


> This is why I've never been interested in joining an archery club. It's also why I don't go to the range anymore. The funniest part is watching them scatter arrows all over the target after giving you their "expert opinion."
> 
> The recurve guys with the beards and funny hats are usually pretty cool though.


I will say that a lot of guys have an opinion and they rarely have any issues with voicing it, but what you actually listen to is up to you. I don't let anyone else's opinions dictate what I try to do or use as equipment. 

Archery clubs may not always be perfect, but they are a great way to get to know other archers and some great guys a lot of time. Don't write them off too quickly.

Have a blessed day!


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

WHAT?

LOL

He must be a democrat


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Just go shoot and find a good group to shoot with and have fun, I shoot with dshort every weekend and we never stop giggling and telling stories. Screw all of the people who try and ruin having a good day on the range, it happens to us all the time because we go to 30+ shoots a year and idiots try and spoil things. 

Hell I even use big Sockets on my stabilizers as weights instead of paying b-stinger for their outrageous priced stainless steel weights and I take crap all the time. So what, get out there and get started. We all started with a hunting bow and then after a couple years you will either still be using one or you will get in the open class and start using a target bow that is all tricked out. I personally shot my hunting bow in the open class for years and was winning 13 or so shoots a summer the last two years in the open class with it so you can do just fine with one but shooting a real target bow has improved me and sent me to new levels of shooting.


----------



## Caliphil1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm all about having fun, despite the a**hat I had a run in with. I already met another guy who said I can group with. Pretty excited about it. Again thanks for all the input.


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Yeah well, surely I get beaten in 3Ds by guess shooting 40" target bows with full stab sets etc. They can blame it on my 32" 6" brace bow all they want. Truth is, I wouldn't shoot better with their rigs.

What makes it worth for me to participate in a 3D is making that perfect shot. (even if occasionally) I can still envision that 20 yard downward shot on a 3D duck only 10 yards away, how the arrow punched all the way into the center spot, a perfect 50 degree angle shot. Or that 90 yard hog over a valley, nailing the 12 dead center in the wind. The mule deer target at 120, where my scope couldn't reach it and I hit it against all odds, those delicious 2 seconds of perfect flight and that delayed impact sound. The robin hood on another guys arrow sticking oddly out of a cobra target at 45.

So I end up in the middle of the pack and I don't really have a perfect 3D-target setup. I don't mind, I enjoy shooting it, I enjoy the matches, talking to shooters from other clubs. Let people look down on equipment all they want, it is not the bow but the archer anyway. Proof of this hit me especially when I was teamed up with a lady shooting a 40# 26" draw 28" AtA Mission bow instinctively with her fingers, and her ending up 20 points over my score. She was second after another lady with a decked out Hoyt target rig, in my mind she took the win though.


----------



## LittleCizur (Jun 25, 2012)

When I started shooting at the local club back in July, I met a fellow I thought was an arrogant a-hole. He made a few comments that urked me, but I tend to have a short fuse anyways. I swore the guy was a prude and I would never talk to him again. A few months later, I kick back and talk archery with him every Tuesday night. I found out he has a wealth of great knowledge, and his comment that I took as rude, was actually truth.

Some people have rather poor ways to express their thoughts. We all know a person like this, or several people like this. Especially in forums and threads like AT.

A Brute is a fantastic main-line PSE bow. There is absolutely nothing wrong with shooting 3D with that bow, or any bow for that matter. But, there are great advantages to the 'decked out' bows that we all see at tournaments. The forgiveness of a long brace height and the stability of a longer ATA are probably the two biggest things you'll hear. But it all comes to down to comfort and mechanics / form.

A shooter with bad form and/or mechanics will struggle regardless his equipment and regardless what amount of money he / she spends. But an elite level archer, such as Reo Wilde or Dave Cousins can pick up any bow and shoot inside-out X's @ 20 yards with relative ease - as long as it fits them and they are comfortable with it. They have a form, mechanics and process that is repeated from one shot to the next, every target, every time. It is a base routine that they never change.

Anyone who tells you face to face, that a specific bow will not work, is just full of nonsense. But, even with that said, there are advantages to the high dollar bows if you know what you are doing.

Money does not buy accuracy by any stretch of the imagination. But that money can buy lessons, which will most likely make more of a difference that simply purchasing a high end bow and crossing your fingers.

I myself have a Bowtech Insanity CPXL that I shoot for 3D, and a Mathews Apex 7 that I shoot for indoor spot leagues.

I am having a new string put on my Apex, so I shot my CPXL last night in a small indoor competition. I was shooting against a variety of bows and experienced shooters. With no mag lens, a short 12" stabilizer, and very thin Victory V-ForceHV arrows, I took 2nd place.

It's is more about form, comfort and consistency that anything else. No matter what bow you own.


----------



## TOMMYY01 (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a friend that started 3-D 3 years ago. He was using a Bear lights out. By the end of the 3d season he was spanking my butt. He's really good at estimating yardage also. He moved up to open c the next year. Since he is young with a wife and little boy, He needed a slider sight for open. Now you know that target sights are not cheap. I gave him a HHA sight that I didn't need. He shot open with that for the next year. He saved up money for a year and bought a conquest 4 used. But getting back to the year he shot open, he was smoking people left and right.:thumbs_up I told him he was a natural and also told him " It's not the bow, but the indian". Now this year, he just needs a few points to move up to open B. I'm not great, but every now and then, I have a really good day. I just love the sport of 3-D. I also love to see the girls that shoot great too! I just wished that I had got into 3-D sooner. 
Tommy


----------



## bowkill1978 (Dec 4, 2010)

I shoot a Brute X and outshoot all my buddies with more expensive, "decked out" bows. Like everyone else said, forget what that guy said and go have fun.....and kick his butt in a tourney!

Cool story for you, when I was about 17 or 18 I got invited to shoot in a skeet tournament. Now I'm a pretty good wingshooter but only had shot skeet a few times. So I show up in jeans with my Remington 1100. I get paired up with this guy in his 30's and he's got his high dollar over/under and wearing a shirt that looked like he had as many sponsors as a NASCAR driver. He looked me up and down and I knew what he was thinking. Long story short, I broke like 96/100 and won the tournament. 

It's more the shooter than the equipment.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

Caliphil1 said:


> So near by I have an archery club, I saw a guy at a local feed store wearing the clubs shirt. I struck up a conversation with him about the club and wanting to try out 3D for fun. Told him I had a PSE Brute X and he said wouldn't work. Brace height is wrong and ata is too short? Now I have never shot at any club as I have 9 acres and a buddy has a 3D target I can use.
> 
> So my question is there any truth to what this guy told me? He seemed like a jerk I just want to be around fellow archers and have fun.
> 
> Thank for replies


A hunting bow is any bow that you shoot hunting , A target bow is any bow ,You get the idea.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Who knows Larry Weir? Some where around the mid 90's Mr. Weir won the IBO Worlds shooting a PSE single cam NOVA. So shoot your bow and have fun.


----------



## crank78 (Nov 12, 2013)

*dxt*

yea don't listen to him. I purchased a new Mathews dxt a few years ago. the guy at the local archery shop asked me why I wanted the dxt he said you cant shoot 300s with it. I only wanted it for hunting but took that as a challenge. I got it all tuned in made a prototype stabilizer out of tobacco stick yes I said tobacco sticks along with duct tape. shot my first 300 with this bow with tobacco sticks as a stab. after I seen it would work. I made a decent looking stap out of some aluminum tubing that that I stole from my brothers racecar. it was a great stab I only shot it at one shoot because I may still some day patten it. the first shoot I went to I shot a 300 with 54xs. took the results back to the shop and showed the guy he said how the hell did you do that. there was talk of my stab for a month amongst everyone around. lol


----------



## Caliphil1 (Oct 7, 2013)

Well a bunch of stuff has came up lately so still haven't made it out. Pretty crappy however I have talked to a few different archers up here and have made some good contacts. Traded in the sight now using a basic tr sight till the bday but got in dialed in for what it is. Going to get a spot hogg hunter have heard, read and seen great reviews. Also told that it will keep me in the hunter class because it is fixed pins.

Also seeing how I have so much property one of the guys and a buddy of mine are planning on setting up a nice range on my property. Hell it's free for the time being and can't go wrong with the commute.

Again thanks for everyone's input.


----------

